# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  Steznik nakon poroda DA ili NE?? Kakav??

## Ivon

Pozdrav forumašima, s obzirom da sam nova na forumu molim da mi ne zamjerite na greškama.....Nalazim se u 36 nedjelji trudnoće i zanima me vaše iskustvo o stezniku nakog poroda. Da li ste ga koristile? Ako jeste kakav steznik savjetujete? Te da li je netko isprobao slimN Lift Air steznik, i kakva su vam mišljenja o njemu??

----------


## pomikaki

http://forum.roda.hr/search.php?searchid=3123599 klikni ovdje, možda ti pomogne koja tema.

----------


## cvijeta73

pomi, pa đe si ti? rodila u međuvremenu?  :Grin:

----------


## Sumskovoce

Baš sam se i ja pitala gdje je nestala pomikaki.
On topic - nisam nosila steznik nakon poroda jer ga nisam mogla istrpit. Sad ga nosim jer mi škemba visi preko hlača  :Sad:

----------


## pomikaki

> pomi, pa đe si ti? rodila u međuvremenu?


 :Laughing: 
nisam, ali hvala na dobrim željama  :Grin: 

Evo, malo se odmaram, pokušavam vidjeti koliko mogu bez piskaranja i mogu li preživjeti kada nisam svakom loncu poklopac  :škartoc: 

A što se tiče steznika, kad već pišem, nisam ga nosila, mislim da ne bi bilo razlike da jesam.

----------


## Cheerilee

Ja sam ga nosila nakon prva dva poroda, strukić je bil postojan odmah po gubitku kilica, koža zategnuta, (neka dva mejseca recimo)ma ko da nisam rodila,
Poslije trećeg ga nisam nosila, evo prošle dvije godine, višak kože postojan, strukić se ne nazire baš (nemam viška kila) a u trećoj sam T dobila najmanje kila i imala najmanji trbuh....

----------


## gita75

Nakon prve dvije trudnoće sam ga nosila, nakon treće nisam.
Iskreno, nakon treće najbolje izgledam, ali mislim da to više ima veze s težinom nego sa steznikom  :Smile: .

----------


## Ivon

Koliko nakon poroda ste ga koristile? Neki kažu da nije najbolje odmah dok sam čula izjavu od dokrota da se može odmah koristiti.......Jel ima netko slimN lift are? Njega bi kupila jer svi ovi drugi mi se čine kao oklop...
Hvala na savijetima, jako su me razveselili  :Smile:

----------


## Ivon

Neće mi odgovoriti  :Undecided:

----------


## gabica80

steznik nosila ...i treba ga nositi svakako..sto manji broj uzeti jer naravno poanta je stezanje, inosila sam liscin i odličan je  :Smile:

----------


## sirius

Ne vidim svrhu nošenja steznika , osim kozmetičke tj. bolje se izgleda dok ga imaš. Mišiće i tako učvrstiti neće, salo će istopiti teško, a maternica će se i tako vatiti na mjesto nakon par tjedana. Jedino će fino grijati leđa po zimi (u svakom slučaju bolje neko se kuhati ljeti u njemu).

----------


## trampolina

Čini mi se da je svrha ne učvrstiti mišiće nego pomoći im da se približe. Meni su nakon trećeg poroda ostali jako razmaknuti, a najmanje sam ga nosila ovaj put.
Doduše, moji su trbušni mišići gotovo nepostojeći  :Grin:

----------


## Sumskovoce

Onaj Slim n Air ima jeftiniju varijantu. Ja kupila neki talijanski, izgleda isto kao taj s TV-a, a košta 3x manje. Izgleda kao debela najlonka s rupicama (koji opis :/ )

----------


## Ivon

Gdje se može kupiti ta tzv kopija?  :Smile:

----------


## marusha99

Stavila sam ga dan nakon poroda dakle 07.10. i još uvijek ga nosim po danu (po noći mi smeta) Trbuh mi se vratio 90% već sada, iako sam ja mislila da će to potrajati barem 3mj, ali evo izgleda kao da sam se malo više najela, mislim da kas skinem ovo kg (11) što mi je ostalo nakon da će i taj izgled napuhanosti nestati

----------


## nine

> Stavila sam ga dan nakon poroda dakle 07.10. i još uvijek ga nosim po danu (po noći mi smeta) Trbuh mi se vratio 90% već sada, iako sam ja mislila da će to potrajati barem 3mj, ali evo izgleda kao da sam se malo više najela, mislim da kas skinem ovo kg (11) što mi je ostalo nakon da će i taj izgled napuhanosti nestati


ja ga nisam nosila jer mi je smetao i evo nije prošlo ni 12 dana od poroda a ja imam još možda 20% trbuha, kao da imam menzes. meni je to isto kao i strije, ja nisam mazala ni sa čim,pa ni jedne strije.... a mali trbuščić sam imala i prije prve trudnoće najmršavija. 

za sve ostalo potpisujem Sirius  :Smile:

----------


## eva133

Ja sam ga nosila po preporuci ginekologice. Za 2 tjedna sam ušla u svoje traperice, a bila sam zbilja ogromna. Nosila sam onaj iz ljekarne, kao pojas, na čičak.

----------


## JaMajka

Da koristila?! Koristim ga i dan danas (8 odn. 4 god. poslije) ispod pojedinih dijelova odjeće. I onda povremeno imam ravan i utegnut trbuh  :Laughing: .

Ozbiljno, to mi je od trudnoće odn. poroda obavezni dio garderobe. Chicco. Čvrst, kvalitetan, trajan... Preporuke!

----------


## sillyme

Ja predlazem bolje pogledati temu:
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/20856-K...mu-vjezbaci-ce

i prebaciti se tamo (uz umjerenu prehranu). Puno bolji i dugorocniji rezultati... Osim ako se i ovaj prijedlog o nosenju steznika 4 godine nakon poroda usvaja kao dobro dugorocno rjesenje...

----------


## JaMajka

> Ja predlazem bolje pogledati temu:
> http://forum.roda.hr/threads/20856-K...mu-vjezbaci-ce
> 
> i prebaciti se tamo (uz umjerenu prehranu). Puno bolji i dugorocniji rezultati... Osim ako se i ovaj prijedlog o nosenju steznika 4 godine nakon poroda usvaja kao dobro dugorocno rjesenje...


Zašto (pogrešno) pretpostavljaš da osoba koja povremeno nosi steznik ne vježba i ne pazi na prehranu? 
Nisam glomazni tenk, ako to misliš. Samo znam svoje nedostatke  :Wink:

----------


## Tiziana

Ja nakon prvog porda nisam koristila nista i dugo sam izgledala ko u srednjem stadiju trudnoce, cak sam neko vrijeme hodala drzeci se za trbuh jer mi je smetalo sta se ta razvucena koza leluja dok hodam. Onda sam nakon 3 mjeseca kupila anitin postporodjajni steznik gacice, regulira se kopcama izmedju nogu i sa strane iznad bokova. Nakon drugog proda pocela sam ga koristiti odmah drugi dan i trbuh mi se dosta brze uvukao. Da ne kazem da mi je tako bilo ugodnije sjedit stajat hodat bez tog mlohavog trbuha sto se trese na sve strane

----------


## Danci_Krmed

U nekim kulturama se steznik (ili inačica istog, tipo vezanje) koristi i prije i poslije poroda (ovisi od kulture do kulture).  Ako nekog zanima, ja sad ne stignem više tražiti ali u Južnoj Americi se isto zove "Rebozo" (on se koristi u porodu za masaže i druge stvari, jako zanimljivo), a u Japanu je isto duga tradicija vezanja struka nakon poroda kao "potpora organima".  Možda i u drugim kulturama ali za te dvije znam ovako napamet.

----------


## zasad skulirana

Ja sam ga nosila 6mj,na preporuku ginica da ga nosim sto duze...
Izdrzala sam na 35 stupnjeva u kolovozu,kasnije mi je dobro dosao tokom zime da grije ledja...
Naravno,nece ucvrstit misice (tu samo vjezba pomaze) ali itekako pomaze da se svi organi vrate na svoje mjesto a treba im i do par mjeseci....ginic mi je nesto spominjao tlakove i kako taj pritisak pomaze...zaboravih tocno....

Ja sam samo zahvaljujuci pravilnoj prehrani i redovnom vjezbanju vec godinu dana dosla na pred-trudnicki izgled trbuha...
Mislim da steznik tu nije imao neku veliku ulogu....a i genetika nekom pomaze ili odmaze...

----------


## Tiziana

Prije poroda pod obavezno onu cicak traku sto drzi trbuh. I to od drugog tromjesecja pa nadalje.  Olaksava bol u ledjima, tezinu trbuha napetost koze ma super stvar!

----------


## ekaaa

Koliko kilograma ste dobile u trudnoci, i kad se beba rodi koliko vremena treba da se povrati raniji izgled?

----------


## Tiziana

Prvi put sam s 22 kg zakljucila da se vise nema smisla vagati, tu vjerujm da je u najgoroj varjanti bilo 25 kg. Pordom otislo 10 kg  (sama beba i posteljica preko 5,3 kg). Ostatak otisao u narednih 9 mjeseci s time da vec 7 mj po porodjaju su ljudi tvrdili da sam ista. Trbuh nikad ne bude isti ko prije ono bas u totalu isti, i zadnje 2 kg nikad otisle
Drugi put dobila 20 kg, od toga beba + posteljica 4,7 kg. Proslo je skoro 7mj i jos vucem 5-6 kg viska trbuh i visak koze jos izrazeni i to sumnjam da ce skroz nestati.
Do sad me obje trudnoce kostale ukupno 8 kg, ajme groznoooo.
Kod mene dojenje nema veze s gubitkom kila, al moji rano pocnu spavati cijelu noc pa mozda i to ima veze.
E da,i tip sam koji pazi sto jede al kad me ulovi trudnicka ili dojiacka glad eeee pa frizider bi ispraznila!

----------


## anita rain

Pozdrav...Podižem malo ovu temu...
Trebam roditi idući tjedan (dogovoren treći carski), E sad,poslije prvog carskog nosila sam steznjak i stomak mi se u relativno kratkom roku vratio na prijašnji, s malim viškom kože (dobila 11 kg u trudnoći). U drugoj trudnoći mi je sestra u rodilištu rekla ne nositi steznjak, rana mora imati zrakada se ne bi upalila! Ja se naravno prepala i nisam ga nosila uopće, iako sam rodila i prvo i drugo u 3 mjesecu, dakle, nije bila nikakva žega. U drugoj trudnoći dobila 8 kg, ali stomaka mi ostalo i pripisujem to ne nošenju steznjaka. 
Kao što rekoh idem roditi treće (opet 3 mjesec) dobila sam 9 kg, sve u stomaku ogroman je. Ne želim da ostane velik, jer inače nemam problem sa kg, pa samo taj stomak čudno izgleda. Prije dvije godine imala sam operaciju pupčane hernije od pupka prema prsima. Što raditi sad? Nositi steznjak da se stomak povuče i da mi se ne bi bruh opet vratio, ili opet razmišljati, što ako mi se rana upali?
Ima li netko iskustvo sa nošenjem steznjaka nakon carskog? Hvala Vam...

----------


## anika2

anita tjedan dana nakon carskog sam išla na kontrolu šavova i dr mi je rekao da mogu početi nositi steznik
da li sad ovisi o vrsti šavova,neznam,bolje pitaj ginića nego sestre

----------


## Stroganof

Moje iskustvo je takvo da nisam nosila steznik jer sam čula oprečna mišljenja o tome, tipa da se mišići samo ulijene sa steznikom i sl. ne sjećam se sad detalja. I mislim da sam pogriješila, jer ostao mi je stomak i dan danas, i nisam baš zadovoljna.

----------


## kavofob

da se javim sa svojim iskustvom, budući da sam u potpunosti promijenila mišljenje oko steznika

prije sam vjerovala da je steznik musthave nakon poroda

sad vjerujem da je ispupčen trbuh nakon poroda moguć iz više razloga; većinom loša forma, manjinom građa tijela i genetska predisppozicija, a moguća je i kombinacija

nakon prve 2 trudnoće sam nosila steznik i trbuh se brzo vratio u normalu, kao i moja kilaža više/manje

nakon 3. trudnoće ostao je trbuh i naravno, optužila sam steznik, kojeg nisam nosila. bilo je i više nego očito...dok nisam uzela u obzir svoje očajno fizičko stanje; višak kg + loša kondicija

nakon 4 mjeseca treninga i puno izgubljenih kg, trbuh je opet ravan (izuzev špekeca koji tek treba otopiti do kraja, ali to su naslage na ravnom trbuhu, ispupčenja nema)

----------


## Tiziana

Pratim te u stopu Kavofob po svim trbusastim topicima ha ha  :Cool:  A imas li onog nedefiniranog viska koze koja se leluja ili i to se popravi donekle vjezbom? Jer to mi se bilo poboljsalo nakon prve trudnoce i vjezbe, nakon druge bas i ne znam da li da gajim te iluzije?

----------


## kavofob

> Pratim te u stopu Kavofob po svim trbusastim topicima ha ha  A imas li onog nedefiniranog viska koze koja se leluja ili i to se popravi donekle vjezbom? Jer to mi se bilo poboljsalo nakon prve trudnoce i vjezbe, nakon druge bas i ne znam da li da gajim te iluzije?


 :Laughing: 

imam nešto opuštene kože, ali ne viseće

salo na trbuhu inače zadnje ide. uvjerenja sam da će se i koža zategnuti kada salo ode  :Cool:

----------


## Nitenaja

> da se javim sa svojim iskustvom, budući da sam u potpunosti promijenila mišljenje oko steznika
> 
> prije sam vjerovala da je steznik musthave nakon poroda
> 
> sad vjerujem da je ispupčen trbuh nakon poroda moguć iz više razloga; većinom loša forma, manjinom građa tijela i genetska predisppozicija, a moguća je i kombinacija
> 
> nakon prve 2 trudnoće sam nosila steznik i trbuh se brzo vratio u normalu, kao i moja kilaža više/manje
> 
> nakon 3. trudnoće ostao je trbuh i naravno, optužila sam steznik, kojeg nisam nosila. bilo je i više nego očito...dok nisam uzela u obzir svoje očajno fizičko stanje; višak kg + loša kondicija
> ...


 Jojjj ti si mi motivacija,i ja sam krenula prije(još malo i mjesec),sva sam u tome,ima nade i za trbuh,samo strpljivo.

A što se tiče steznika,imam onaj pojas,sad mi služio kao držać mobitela dok treniram,i da mi se taj špekec ne trese previše.

----------


## anita rain

*kavofob*i meni si bome motivacija   :Smile: ...Reci mi samo koje si to trenige imala i jesi li imala još i kakvu dodatnu djetu, uz to. Ja dojim, pa djetu baš ne bi trebala imati (samo slatko da mi je izbaciti)..Imam nekih 5 kg viška i + loša kondicija..šta mi je činiti...? Niska sam i onda tih 5 kg mi bljak izgleda, a sve su nakarikale na stomak... Imam kući orbitrek, bi li on pomogao? Hvala...

----------


## kavofob

pozdrav anita i dobro došla k nama, vježbačima  :Smile: 

nisam bila na nikakvim dijetama, ali sam posve promijenila prehranu. krenula sam s opuštenim lchf-om, koji se tijekom mjeseci sve više opuštao  :Grin: 

zadržala sam se na tome da ne jedem industrijski prerađenu hranu. uglavnom, zamijenila sam kupovinu u dućanu s kupovinom na placu  :Smile: 

vježbanje - hiit vježbe, uglavnom jillian michaels. napisat ću ti detaljnije večeras, sad moram završavati ručak  :Smile:

----------


## lenalenic983

Ja sam u prvoj trudnoci nosila onaj steznik na cicak i to je bio ocaj. U drugoj sam uzela onaj kao korzet spojen sa gacicama i to je bio najbolji potez ikad.ne znam zasto niko to ne preporucuje jer je ludilo.. poslije sam ga nosila jos na svadbi jednoj ispod haljine,a i dalje ga obucem ako treba popeglat trbuh za kakvu prigodu  :Smile: ))

----------

